# To go on holiday/vacation or not? What do you think?



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm reallly in a doubt of what to do.

Should I go on holiday/vacation or not?

My situation:

I've got 2 months free FOR SURE, but PROBABLY even till februari, because I won't do my internship if I'm not recovered from DP/DR. So that's a long free time.

I this long period, I'm planning to do nothing else but focussing on my RECOERY.

I'm doing pretty okay I think. I'm exercising (sporting but also calming exersises), meditating, walking trough the forest, eating healthy, staying calm/relaxed, sleeping alot, things like that, so I'm doing everything right now to recover, and I feel i'm on a verrry good way right now. And I'm almost sure I will recover within now and 3 or 4 months or so. So I'm on a good way right now.

BUT, I've talked with a friend of mine about going on holiday. We didn't booked or anything yet, but It's still possible to do last minute. So I'm also still free to choose where and howlong. Was thinking about a All-In resort in Turkey, so just relaxed and chill vacation, not a party vacation ofcourse.

Also, the trip would be almost free for me, as my parents will pay €500,- of it (because they also know I'm doing bad and am at home alot now).

But I'm realllly reallly doubting, what to do?

At one hand, the vacation gonna bring me:

-Extra stress (booking/arranging everything, long heavy flights (4 hour or so, but with dp/dr it's already heavy/hard as you understand), alot of people there probably, not alot of rest/calmness (not like at home on my safe room), hotter weather than my home country (so also more dp/dr when it's hot), a week or so NOT able to work on my recovery, so stopping/countering the recovery (not able to meditate, walk trough the forest, keep calm/rest alot of there), and so on...

But on the other hand:

-Maybe it's good to take a break from a week max or so, and you also have to enjoy your vacation a bit right? And maybe good to spend some time with a friend to talk a lot instead of being alone at home all day with little contact with people, and maybe also good to be around of other people for getting used to the real world again or something... And maybe also good to be at the beach all day outside and things like that, instead of at home all day...

So really don't know what to do...

At one hand, going on vacation feels like wasting of time and money (even if I don't pay full), because I can't enjoy it fully while having dp/dr, so maybe better to go and enjoy when recovered... And also afraid it will make it worse, and other hand: otherwhise the vacation will last verrrry long, if every day is gonna be the same without a break...

So, what would you do?

You know, when I'm at home for a couple of days, I'm always thinking: It's going well, I can do this, I'm stable, I can handle it, I don't have alot of dp/dr?!

But then, for example in the past couple of months, when I go to school (only went like 2 or 3 times a week for 1 or a couple hours), I feel like: Damnnn there's been no or just verrry little progress, I feel very bad, alot of dp/dr, didn't expect it to be as worse as this...

So, when I have alot of rest and time for my own, I'm feeling pretty well, but as soon as I get around other people in busy places, anywhere except my safe own room, the dp/dr is getting worse...

So yeah... And I KNOW I have to choose for myself, not going on holiday because I don't want to let down my mate by disapointing him (feels like it for me so yeah...) or for my parents, so they see I go away instead of being alone all summer... These 2 things also a bit on my mind, but like I said I also know I have to choose FOR MY SELF, but then I still don't know whether I should go or not...

Any opionions/tips?

And, are YOU going on holiday despite dp/dr?

Let me know! And sorry for the long message


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey! So I got this dpdr last October, and was supposed to be going to Australia to study abroad in February (I'm in Canada, so pretty far away). I decided to cancel because I knew it would be too stressful for me to travel and move to a new country alone,and school already stresses me out enough. I'm sad that I wasn't able to go, but I also know that I would have felt a lot worse if I had gone.

I've had a few opportunities to travel since then, for a few days to a city that's only about an hour flight away. I also haven't done that, because I am really nervous flying and have flown once since getting dpdr, it was the worst flight experience and panic attack I've ever had. Also the timing just wasn't right, and I was not feeling great health-wise.

So instead I have also been staying around my house, I sometimes go on road trips with family for a day, and those are nice. I am trying to focus on myself and work on recovery and for me, travelling feels to stressful and difficult at this point.

I've read lots of other posts by people who have gone on trips while experiencing dpdr, and they say they had a great time. Really it is up to you, and if you think it will be too stressful, don't push yourself too hard, and instead stay home. But if you think you'll have a good time, then go! It might help you relax, and you might have a great time! Do what you think is best for yourself.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Didn't read your whole post but in response to the topic. YES go on vacation. I've had this for a few years and I was soooo terrified to go on vacation but guess what! I ALWAYS felt better while I was on vacation because I was able to distract myself. My dr has been really bad latley... however o went to a music festival this weekend and things were good. Going to Paris and Spain now a few weeks! Don't let it stop you. You need to live in order to recover


----------



## JesseHiserp (10 mo ago)

Hi! I believe that vacation is necessary for each of us. And if you have the opportunity to relax and get new impressions from the trip, then you should do it. If you are worried that a vacation will take a lot of energy from you, you should plan it carefully. On the website How Safe Is Modesto for Travel? (2022 Updated) ⋆ Travel Safe - Abroad you can find out which places are the safest for tourists and at the same time attractive for their history or something else. Thoughts about the upcoming vacation will inspire you with strength and enjoy life.


----------



## Carlus12 (Jul 29, 2011)

JesseHiserp said:


> Hi! I believe that vacation is necessary for each of us.


That's true.

www​


----------



## Allenhardy (9 mo ago)

If you're thinking about a vacation, you need a vacation; that's what I'll say. Because when you allow yourself to disconnect from problems temporarily, it helps a lot in solving these very problems. In addition, there are now many ways to travel inexpensively and interestingly. Last summer in Milan, I turned to Free Tours in Milan, Italy | FREETOUR.com, and I got a free tour with a local guide. We became great friends, and this trip helped me return home to finish an important project that I could not implement for a year.


----------

